# Inherited Classical Music Collection



## UncleEmmet (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello-
I just found this forum and thought someone here might steer me in the right direction. 

My husband and his sister inherited a collection of over 1400 classical music LPs from their uncle, who was a physician and officer in the Army in the 1950s-1970s. He spent a great deal of time in Europe and the UK and loved classical music. Over the years he purchased this collection.

Uncle Emmet was also a firm believer in higher education and left his collection to us to be sold to help cover college costs for our children.

Collection includes Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Tchaikovsy, Chopin, and many others. All are in mint condition, with over half the collection unopened and still in the plastic sleeves.

I've no idea how to go about selling the collection. College is still a couple of years away for the oldest niece, but I'd like to get started.

Thank you so much for any advice!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*It ain't easy*



UncleEmmet said:


> Hello-
> I just found this forum and thought someone here might steer me in the right direction.
> [snip]
> 
> ...


Selling LPs for maximum benefit entails a lot of work and some research.

Suggestions:

Go to eBay and look at the sold-for prices of LPs that you have copies of.

If you are not discouraged by what you see, do a Google search on 'LP grading system'. You will need to grade yours when you list them for sale. Be conservative, because the customer will be.

Make a database of the records in the collection, including record company, catalog number, title and your condition grade. On eBay and Amazon, a photo of the cover is almost mandatory, and there won't always be one there you can use. An 11"x18" scanner comes in real handy.

List the LPs for sale at eBay and/or Amazon and/or Gemm and/or Craigslist

As you can see, all of this is labor intensive and the 'wages' will not be high. Plus, you will have to learn the routine procedures at any marketplace you use.

Finally, you have to deal with customers, not all of whom are nice people.

If you aren't bummed out by all this, give it a try; some folks even enjoy the experience.


----------



## UncleEmmet (Sep 15, 2010)

*Thank you*

Appreciate your feedback. I've sold on Ebay before, with good results and actually enjoyed the process.

Didn't realize records had a catalog number; thanks for that tidbit. Have looked up grading and seems like everything we have is in the VG+ or E. Covers show no wear and as I mentioned, many are unopened; I guess they would be considered SS. Some sites caution against SS because it is easy to reseal, but knowing that these were originally purchased by our uncle and how meticulous he was, I doubt this is the case.

I know it will be time consuming. That's why I want to get started while we still have two years to go for college...

Thanks again.


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Inherited Collection*

Depending on where you live, large cities & university towns usually have music stores actively buying LPs and LP collections. Princeton Record Exchange buys Lps by mail and can be reached at [email protected].


----------

